# Pros/cons between Local 3 and Local 25



## Scm495 (May 19, 2018)

Trying to weigh my options, what are the differences between the two locals as far as apprenticeship program (type/length/difficulty), years it takes to move up the ladder, salary, etc. thanks!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

25:





3:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

When it comes to apprenticeships, they're all the same 5 year program. Unless, you've got documented prior experience, then you could get an "advanced" placement, like a 2,3, or 4 year apprenticeship. Every year you get a raise in pay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

They are exactly the same!

Next question!


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

From what I hear local 3 is one of the best locals around they offer too pay and great heath care annuity .

I believe they have a furlough system .

I hear local 25 is hurting for wrk 

As far as the programs they should be fairly similar


----------

